# Lost Shotgun - Timpie Springs WMA



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

This morning (Dec 1, 2017) I went to hunt pheasants at the Timpie Springs WMA, did an idiotic thing and left my shotgun leaning on my truck as I drove off (parking by the locked gate). I got a little ways down the highway and realized it was missing. By the time I got back in about 40 min later it had been found and picked up. 

If you happened to find a Franchi Affinity 12 ga I would be extremely grateful it I could get it back. I can verify the serial number. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Call the local pd. It may get turned in.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Reported it to the Tooele Co sheriff. Not turned in yet...


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Man that really sucks!!. Sure hope ya end up recovering your gun. I thought my gun was a gonner last week while quail hunting. I pretty much did the same thing. We were hunting a very busy WMA. It was loaded with pheasant and waterfowl hunters all day. After hunting that spot we set up to take some pics along the fence line. After the pics we loaded up n drove 35 minutes up the road to one last spot we wanted to try. When we got there I went to pull my gun out n realized I'd left it sitting against the fence. The even better part was that morning we checked out of our hotel n took off to hunt for the day. When we got to our first hunting spot I realized I'd left my Sitka Gators and Sitka Traverse shirt hanging in the hotel closet. After retrieving my Sitka from the hotel(it was closer than the WMA) we headed back to the WMA. I was fully convinced my gun was a gonner. We even stopped a few trucks as they were driving out to see if they'd seen the gun. To my surprise it was still sitting right where Id left it over an hour earlier. The pic below is where I found my gun anxiously waiting for me to come back n get er. As lucky as I was to recover all my gear I probably shoulda stopped n bought a couple lottery tickets or something. I sure felt like a Moron that day in front of my hunting buddy. This will be a day I'm sure to get razzed about for years to come. I sure hope ya get a little lucky and some good character fella turns your gun in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

tigerpincer said:


> Man that really sucks!!. Sure hope ya end up recovering your gun. I thought my gun was a gonner last week while quail hunting. I pretty much did the same thing. We were hunting a very busy WMA. It was loaded with pheasant and waterfowl hunters all day. After hunting that spot we set up to take some pics along the fence line. After the pics we loaded up n drove 35 minutes up the road to one last spot we wanted to try. When we got there I went to pull my gun out n realized I'd left it sitting against the fence. The even better part was that morning we checked out of our hotel n took off to hunt for the day. When we got to our first hunting spot I realized I'd left my Sitka Gators and Sitka Traverse shirt hanging in the hotel closet. After retrieving my Sitka from the hotel(it was closer than the WMA) we headed back to the WMA. I was fully convinced my gun was a gonner. We even stopped a few trucks as they were driving out to see if they'd seen the gun. To my surprise it was still sitting right where Id left it over an hour earlier. The pic below is where I found my gun anxiously waiting for me to come back n get er. As lucky as I was to recover all my gear I probably shoulda stopped n bought a couple lottery tickets or something. I sure felt like a Moron that day in front of my hunting buddy. This will be a day I'm sure to get razzed about for years to come. I sure hope ya get a little lucky and some good character fella turns your gun in.


It's camo dude, nobody saw it...:grin: Happy to hear it was still there!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Years ago we left 2 shotguns on the cab of my truck and drove out of Ogden Bay. A truck turned around and started following us, they pulled along the side of me and were yelling and waving their hands. I sped up and they did the same, more yelling and hand waving from them and I thought they were just being dicks. I stopped, rolled down my window and flipped them the bird and said "what's your problem"? They replied "we don't have a problem, but you have 2 shotguns on the cab of your truck" I felt like $hit for being rude to them. Thanked them and off we went. I'm still not sure how the guns stayed on the cab.

Hill Hunter I hope you get your shotgun back soon. I live in Tooele County and hope if it's someone from the area they will do the right thing.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the stories. Guess I'm not the only one... Maybe I should have got camo rather than black and it would still be in the grass :?

Hoping someone is just busy and hasn't got a chance to turn it in yet.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, that sure sucks and I hope someone turns your gun in. Have you called your insurance company to see what coverage (i.e. renters or homeowners) you have for lost or stolen items?

I had a spotting scope stolen one time and my insurance company replaced it. I know stolen and lost items are two different things, but most insurance policies cover both scenarios.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> but most insurance policies cover both scenarios.


I'm fairly confident that's no longer the case. I'm not sure how I see how losing/having a gun stolen outside of a vehicle is a covered peril, whether under an automotive or homeowners policy? Be careful even asking your insurance company about it unless you have an independent agent who can speak off the record.

The game has changed a lot of the years, even discussing an incident with the new world of call centers can turn into recordable losses, despite not having any payout. No offense Hill Hunter, and I love my Affinity, but at their price point I would not be filing claims on a $600 shotgun. I'd hate to see you get burned making a bad case worse. I know from experience.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah, I don't think my insurance company will help much in this one. I think it would only be a little above the deductible any way, and it would probably be an overall loss if it caused a rate increase. Thanks for the thought/ suggestion though.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> Man that really sucks!!. Sure hope ya end up recovering your gun. I thought my gun was a gonner last week while quail hunting. I pretty much did the same thing. We were hunting a very busy WMA. It was loaded with pheasant and waterfowl hunters all day. After hunting that spot we set up to take some pics along the fence line. After the pics we loaded up n drove 35 minutes up the road to one last spot we wanted to try. When we got there I went to pull my gun out n realized I'd left it sitting against the fence. The even better part was that morning we checked out of our hotel n took off to hunt for the day. When we got to our first hunting spot I realized I'd left my Sitka Gators and Sitka Traverse shirt hanging in the hotel closet. After retrieving my Sitka from the hotel(it was closer than the WMA) we headed back to the WMA. I was fully convinced my gun was a gonner. We even stopped a few trucks as they were driving out to see if they'd seen the gun. To my surprise it was still sitting right where Id left it over an hour earlier. The pic below is where I found my gun anxiously waiting for me to come back n get er. As lucky as I was to recover all my gear I probably shoulda stopped n bought a couple lottery tickets or something. I sure felt like a Moron that day in front of my hunting buddy. This will be a day I'm sure to get razzed about for years to come. I sure hope ya get a little lucky and some good character fella turns your gun in.


That shotgun is chump change compared to all your Sitka gear.


----------



## FlyfishingChimp (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you ever see this gun that was found in Great Basin National Park

132-year-old Model 1873 found against a tree at Great Basin National Park

It is on Display in the Lobby of the Leman Cave Visitor Center


----------

